# Got myself HK Fever...



## Tecumseh (May 25, 2006)

I bought my first 2 HKs in January. I bought a P2000sk and a P2000. I am thinking of getting a fullsize in .40 but may wait for the P30. Any suggestions on where to find some cheap guns?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Hk and cheap? LOL two things that go together like republican and hippie. Anyways, try a pawn shop. They always got some pretty interesting guns there at a reasonable price. Also search around gunbroker.com.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a full size USP and a USP compact - I like the compact a bit more, but they are both nice guns.

Cheapest gun prices I ever see are at the large gun shows - Don't know if you have those in your area.


----------

